# Ελληνικά ονόματα σε ξένα χέρια (και ξένα στόματα)



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Τις προάλλες άκουγα τον Σόιμπλε να μιλάει σε ένα γερμανικό κανάλι και να αναφέρεται σε Έλληνες πολιτικούς με τους οποίους είχε διασταυρώσει απόψεις π.Β. :): τον Παπαντρέου και τον Evangelos Venezuelos [sic].

Αμέσως άστραψε/φλάσαρε στο μυαλό μου μια ιστορία SciFi που είχα διαβάσει πριν πολλά τέρμινα (του James Blish, το _The Seedling Stars_) και όπου ένας από τους χαρακτήρες ονομαζόταν Eleftherios Venezuelos (είναι και το μοναδικό που θυμάμαι, άλλωστε, από την υπόθεση).

Οπότε, σκέφτηκα να ανοίξουμε ένα πιο χαλαρό νήμα με ελληνικά ονόματα όπως τα παρουσιάζουν ξένοι συγγραφείς και ομιλητές. Υπάρχει π.χ. ο κακός Έλληνας των ταινιών 007 και ο εφοπλιστής, νομίζω, στον Τεν Τεν με τα περίεργα ονόματα (που δεν θυμάμαι όμως τώρα κανένα από τα δύο τους -- ίσως ήταν ο Ρασταπόπουλος στον Τεν Τεν).

Παίξτε λοιπόν ελεύθερα μπαλίτσα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 22, 2015)

Σκαραμαγκάς στον 007 (ο Κρίστοφερ Λη). Και όντως Ρασταπόπουλος (που όμως στην τελευταία του εμφάνιση μοιάζει να αποκτά αρμένικη καταγωγή).


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2015)

Ένα ευκολάκι, για να γνωρίσουμε και τον ιστότοπο:

*Aris Kristatos*
Aristotle Kristatos (Αριστοτέλης Kristatos) is a Greek smuggler and intelligence informant who appears in the Ian Fleming short story _Risico_ and the 1981 film, _For Your Eyes Only_. The role was played by Julian Glover. 

Στον παράδεισο των τζειμσμποντόφιλων: http://jamesbond.wikia.com/wiki/Aris_Kristatos

Για τον πιο πάνω:
http://jamesbond.wikia.com/wiki/Francisco_Scaramanga_(Christopher_Lee)

Francisco Scaramanga was a British national born in a traveling circus. His father was the ringmaster, a former Cuban national and his mother was a snake charmer. By the age of ten, he was part of the circus as a trick-shot pistol marksman; a skill which he put to use when he shot and killed an abusive animal trainer after the man killed an elephant that had befriended Scaramanga. 

Μόνο τη χάρη έχει.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 22, 2015)

Εντάξει, με μπέρδεψε το όνομα: Francisco Scaramanga was a British national born in a traveling circus. His father was the ringmaster, a former Cuban national and his mother was a snake charmer.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2015)

Σκαραμαγγάς ή σκαραμαγκάς είναι αυτός που κατασκευάζει ή πουλά σκαραμάγγια. 

Για τα βυζαντινά σκαραμάγγια από τον Πάπυρο:
1. πολυτελές και πολύχρωμο ύφασμα μσν.
1. εσωτερικό μακρύ εσώρουχο με ζώνη
2. χειριδωτός χιτώνας κατασκευασμένος από το παραπάνω ύφασμα τον οποίο φορούσαν ο αυτοκράτορας, οι αυλικοί και άλλοι άρχοντες τού Βυζαντίου.

Ποια είναι όμως η προέλευση του *scaramangion*;

(Το μόνο που έχω βρει: The scaramangion was a riding-coat of Persian origin.)


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Ο Σκαραμάγκα είχε ισπανική καταγωγή στον Μποντ. 

Στον Γκοτζίλα (1998) έχουμε πρωταγωνιστή τον Νικ Τατόπουλος (Μάθιου Μπρόντερικ), όπου του έδωσαν το επώνυμο του Πάτρικ Τατόπουλου που έκανε τα σπέσιαλ εφέ της ταινίας.
H Elektra της Μάρβελ (ταινία και το 2005 με την Τζένιφερ Γκάρνερ) έχει ελληνική καταγωγή, κατά κόσμον γνωστή ως Ελέκτρα Νάτσιος. 
Στον Εξορκιστή έχουμε τον Damien Karras (Τζέισον Μίλερ, με τον Τίτο Βανδή και την Βασιλική Μαλιαρού να υποδύονται θείο και μητέρα αντίστοιχα, αλλά χωρίς να κατονομάζονται αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Αυτά. Θα επανέλθω, γιατί εχει ζουμί αυτό.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, well, round 2:

Ανδρέας Σταύρου ο Άντονι Κουίν στα Κανόνια του Ναβαρόνε (1961)
λοχίας Τζέιμς Στάρος ο Ελίας Κοτέας στην Λεπτή Κόκκινη Γραμμή του Τέρενς Μάλικ (1998, έχει και κανα δυό ελληνικές ατάκες, ειδικά εκεί που αγανακτεί επειδή του την λέει ο χαρακτήρας που υποδύεται ο Νικ Νόλτε).
Ο χαρακτήρας Donny του Στηβ Μπουσέμι στον Μεγάλο Λεμπόβσκι ονομαζεται Θίοντορ Ντόναλντ Καραμπάτσος (ή κάπως έτσι. Τον κατονομάζει έτσι ο Τζον Γκούντμαν στην σκηνή που σκορπάει τις στάχτες του στην θάλασσα).
Στο Μαντολίνο του Λοχαγού Κορέλι του Τζον Μάντεν έχει διάφορους έλληνες χαρακτήρες. Στην ταινία, ο Τζον Χαρτ κι η Πενέλοπε Κρουζ παίζουν πατέρα-κόρη (Δρ. Γιάννης κ Πελαγία) χωρίς να αναφέρεται επώνυμο. Ο Κρίστιαν Μπέηλ αναφέρεται σαν Μαντράς (άγνωστο αν πρόκειται για επώνυμο ή παρατσούκλι - δεν ξέρω μήπως στο βιβλίο δίνονται περισσότερες πληροφορίες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

O Theodore Kojak (και ο αδελφός του) Demοsthenes, φυσικά...

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποιο σημείο ο Κότζακ έχει πει ότι το όνομα του πατέρα του ήταν «Κοτζακόπουλος», αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2015)

Δεν το πιστεύω ότι δεν αναφέρατε ακόμη τον Gus Portokalos...

Ας αναφέρω και τον όχι τόσο γνωστό Maurice Conchis, από το μυθιστόρημα The Magus, το όνομα του οποίου εμφανίζεται σε κάποια σελίδα του βιβλίου και στα Ελληνικά ως ΜΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΓΧΙΣ, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου (στην ταφόπλακά του ή σε κάποια πινακίδα, θα σας γελάσω, πάνε χρόνια που το διάβασα).

Θα κάνω κι ένα οφτόπικ και θα αναφερθώ στον πολύ υπαρκτό Harry Markopolos (προφέρεται Μαρκόπολος) για τον οποίο προβληματίστηκα πολύ ως προς το αν θα έπρεπε να τον μεταγράψω Μαρκόπολος ή Μαρκόπουλος. Κι αν έχετε και άποψη, με χαρά θα την ακούσω. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Προφέσορ Παπακότα — παπαλειράτη, προφανώς! (Να το βάλουμε στο παπανήμα μας.)
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0142456/?ref_=tt_cl_t9









http://trueblood.wikia.com/wiki/Talbot_Angelis :


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Πορτοκάλο δεν έβαλα επίτηδες, καθότι η Νια Βαρντάλος που το'γραψε είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής, που σημαίνει οτι δεν ζορίστηκε και πολύ για να εμπνευστεί ελληνικά ονόματα   

Συνεχίζω με κάποια φρέσκα που μου'ρθαν

Ο Αλ Πατσίνο ως Τζον Πάππας στο City Hall (1996)
Αδάμ Μπουσδούκος και Μόριτς Μπλάιμπτροϊ ως τα αδέρφια Ζήνος και Ηλίας Καζαντζάκης -αντίστοιχα- στο Soul Kitchen του Φατιχ Ακίν (αν πιάνουμε και ευρωπαϊκό σινεμά)
Η Μελίνα Κανακαρίδη ως Νικολέτ Κάρας στο Δεκαπέντε Λεπτά (2001), όπου φέρνει μέχρι και τον Ντενίρο να της μιλήσει στα ελληνικά


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Τη σκηνή που ο κακός αποκαλέι την καλή γαϊδούρα τη θυμάμαι, είχαμε ξελιγωθεί στο γέλιο, γιατι προφανώς κάποιος τους είχε πει να αυτοσχεδιάσουν και τα κακόμοιρα τα ελληνοαμερικανάκια δεν είχαν μάθει κακές κουβέντες από τη μαμά τους. 

Πισω στη λογοτεχνία, ο πρωταγωνιστής των σήριαλ επιστημονικής φαντασίας του Ζελάζνι (π.χ. This immortal), λέγεται Conrad Nomikos και είναι μάλλον αρχάιος θεός κλπ κλπ. 
Κι από τα πολύ πολύ μακρινά, θυμάμαι τον George Papadapolis, στην αμερικανική κωμική σειρά Γουέμπστερ.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Υπάρχουν και διάφορες σαχλαμάρες, όπως για παράδειγμα στο φιλμ 300, που βασίζεται στο κόμικ του Φρανκ Μίλερ, όπου έχουν βάλει χαρακτήρα ονόματι Στέλιος (τον υποδύεται ο Μάικλ Φασμπέντερ). Γενικά έχω την εντύπωση οτι σ'αυτά τα ηρωικά απλά βάζουν αβέρτα ότι όνομα τους κατέβει για τους τριτοτέταρτους χαρακτήρες. 
Στο Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo (ασχολίαστο), εμφανίζεται ο δικός μας Κώστας Σόμμερ σε ρόλο έλληνα ζιγκολό, ονόματι Assapopoulos Mariolis. 
Και μετά λένε γιατί δεν κάνουν καριέρα οι έλληνες στο Χόλιγουντ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Σε κάποιο πρόσφατο αμερικάνικό σήριαλ ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές είναι ξεκάθαρα ελληνικό ονοματεπώνυμο. Στο σήριαλ δεν γινόταν καμιά αναφορά στην καταγωγή του, δεν ήταν κωμικός ρόλος, δεν ήταν όνομα ό,τι του κατέβηκε του σεναριογράφου (έμοιαζε αληθινό, δηλαδή). Το ρόλο έπαιζε αμερικανός ηθοποιός χωρίς ελληνική καταγωγή. Θεώρησα ότι ήταν ένδειξ ότι το Χόλιγουντ σιγά σιγά ενηλικιώνεται και αρχίζει να δείχνει μια πιο ρεαλιστική αμερικάνικη κοινωνία, όπου ο μέσος αμερικανός ήρωας μπορέι να έχει επίθετο εξωτικό χωρίς να είναι ο ίδιος εξωτικός. 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να θυμιθώ ποιό σηριαλ ήταν. Υπποψιάζομαι The Good Wife, Boss ή κάποιο από τα αναρίθμητα Law & Order.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Βρίσκω έναν Jordan Karahalios στο The Good Wife. Τον υποδύεται ο T.R. Knight (έπαιζε και στο Grey's Anatomy). Μάλλον αυτόν θα λες, SBE, σωστά;


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Ναι, μπράβο, αυτός.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2015)

Στο σίριαλ Lipstick Jungle η συμπρωταγωνίστρια (και προσωπική μου αδυναμία) Κιμ Ρέιβερ










που πολλοί έσπευσαν να την παρομοιάσουν με τη Δανάη Στράτου, σύντροφο του Γιάνη (The Sex Machine) Βαρουφάκη, είναι Ελληνίδα. Το όνομα του χαρακτήρα της είναι Nico Reilly και είναι σούπερ επαγγελματίας, φτασμένη δημοσιογράφος και διευθύντρια περιοδικού, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα λέγεται Nico Pappademos, είναι κόρη Έλληνα εστιάτορα από το Κουήνς και το οικογενειακό της παρελθόν είναι γεμάτο συναισθηματική οδύνη. Ο πατέρας της αδιαφόρησε για τα παιδιά του όσο ήσαν μικρά. Μέχρι και ο αδερφός της είναι κλεφτρόνι που μπαινοβγαίνει στη φυλακή και η Νίκο τρέχει να τον βγάλει πληρώνοντας εγγύηση.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

Αα, τώρα που είπες Έλληνας εστιάτορας, θυμήθηκα και το Φράνκι και Τζόνι (1991) του Γκάρι Μάρσαλ, με τον Αλ Πατσίνο και την Μισελ Φάιφερ, που δουλεύουν σε ένα φαγάδικο που το τρέχει ο (έλλην και καλά) Έκτορ Ελιζόντο. Βλέπω στο imdb οτι είναι credited σαν Νικ, αλλά θυμάμαι που είχε και κάτι αφίσες ή κασκόλ του ΠΑΟΚ (αν δε με γελά η μνήμη μου) πάνω απ΄το ταμείο


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Το ζεύγος Παπαδάκη στο _Ο ταχυδρόμος χτυπάει πάντα δυο φορές_:
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0107132/?ref_=tt_cl_t3


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

O Gust Avrakotos δεν ήταν φανταστικό όνομα, αλλά πραγματικό πρόσωπο:
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0043843/


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Petrakis, Houlis, Sofotes στο _Beneath the 12-Mile Reef_.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 22, 2015)

αυτό το βάζω περισσότερο για τον διάλογο. Στις Δυο Καπνισμένες Κάνες του Γκάι Ρίτσι (1998), υπάρχει ο χαρακτήρας του Νικ δε Γκρικ. Stephen Marcus o ηθοποιός, βρετανότατος. Ο Νικ είναι ένας απατεώνας, τον οποίο σε κάποια φάση της πλοκής ψάχνει ένα άλλο λαμόγιο ονόματι Rory the Breaker και πετάει το παρακάτω: "Get Nick, that greasy wop, shistos, pesevengi, gamouri Greek bastard, if he's stupid enough to still be on this planet". Αυτά είναι κυπριακά, βέβαια, αλλά παραμένουν αστεία (δεδομένου οτι ο Ρόρι είναι μαύρος βρετανός).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Στο _Go Naked in the World_ ο πλούσιος Έλληνας ονομάζεται Stratton, αλλά υπάρχει και ο Argus Dlavolos.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 22, 2015)

Χαχα, θυμόμουν κι εγώ τον Nick the Greek αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται πουθενά επώνυμο.
Αρκετοί Έλληνες εμφανίζονται και στη δεύτερη σαιζόν του _The Wire_, αλλά και πάλι δεν ακούγονται ονόματα (και εκεί υπάρχει "The Greek").


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Alex & Panos Theodopoulos, Melpomeni & Penelope Bott, Eleousa, Athena κλπ στο _A Perfect Couple_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Leonidas & Caliope Matsoukas, Fatsas, Falconis, Zenoitis, Cournos, Manulis, Toundas κλπ στο _A Dream of Kings_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

JimAdams said:


> Αυτά είναι κυπριακά, βέβαια, αλλά παραμένουν αστεία (δεδομένου οτι ο Ρόρι είναι μαύρος βρετανός).


Μην ξεχνούμε κι ότι η Αφροαμερικανή Estelle Hemsley έπαιξε την ελληνίδα γιαγιά στο_ America, America_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2015)

JimAdams said:


> Αα, τώρα που είπες Έλληνας εστιάτορας, θυμήθηκα και το Φράνκι και Τζόνι (1991) του Γκάρι Μάρσαλ, με τον Αλ Πατσίνο και την Μισελ Φάιφερ, που δουλεύουν σε ένα φαγάδικο που το τρέχει ο (έλλην και καλά) Έκτορ Ελιζόντο. Βλέπω στο imdb οτι είναι credited σαν Νικ, αλλά θυμάμαι που είχε και κάτι αφίσες ή κασκόλ του ΠΑΟΚ (αν δε με γελά η μνήμη μου) πάνω απ΄το ταμείο


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2015)

JimAdams said:


> αυτό το βάζω περισσότερο για τον διάλογο. Στις Δυο Καπνισμένες Κάνες του Γκάι Ρίτσι (1998), υπάρχει ο χαρακτήρας του Νικ δε Γκρικ. Stephen Marcus o ηθοποιός, βρετανότατος. Ο Νικ είναι ένας απατεώνας, τον οποίο σε κάποια φάση της πλοκής ψάχνει ένα άλλο λαμόγιο ονόματι Rory the Breaker και πετάει το παρακάτω: "Get Nick, that greasy wop, shistos, pesevengi, gamouri Greek bastard, if he's stupid enough to still be on this planet". Αυτά είναι κυπριακά, βέβαια, αλλά παραμένουν αστεία (δεδομένου οτι ο Ρόρι είναι μαύρος βρετανός).








Στη συνέχεια ("Don't uuh me, Greek boy"):







Και η κορύφωση με το Zorba the Greek από τον Ντέιβιντ Χιουζ και τον Τζον Μέρφι:






Και ολόκληρο.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 23, 2015)

Δαεμάνε, απολαυστικότατος! 

Να μην ξεχνάμε και τον πατέρα της Τζένιφερ Άνιστον, Τζον, που επί σειρά ετών έπαιζε τον δρ. Βίκτωρα Κιριάκις στο Days of Our Lives.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> O Gust Avrakotos δεν ήταν φανταστικό όνομα, αλλά πραγματικό πρόσωπο:
> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0043843/



Αυτός ανήκει στην άλλη κατηγορία, των πραγματικών Ελληνοαμερικανών που αναρωτιέσαι αν ξέρουν τί σημαίνει το όνομά τους στα ελληνικά. Ή ότι μπορεί να τους κάνει κανένας Αμερικανός κομπλιμέντο για το μελωδικό τους όνομα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Το ζεύγος Παπαδάκη στο _Ο ταχυδρόμος χτυπάει πάντα δυο φορές_:
> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0107132/?ref_=tt_cl_t3


Αχ ναι! Θυμάμαι είχα μια συμφοιτήτρια φτυστή η Jessica Lange, και όταν έβλεπα στην ταινία τη σκηνή όπου ο Νίκολσον τη ρωτάει "Είσαι Ελληνίδα;" κι εκείνη τον στραβοκοιτάει και του λέει "Μοιάζω για Ελληνίδα;" ήθελα να της φωνάξω "*Ναι μωρή, ναι!*"


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> [Ο Αβράκωτος ανήκει στην άλλη κατηγορία, των πραγματικών Ελληνοαμερικανών που αναρωτιέσαι αν ξέρουν τί σημαίνει το όνομά τους στα ελληνικά. Ή ότι μπορεί να τους κάνει κανένας Αμερικανός κομπλιμέντο για το μελωδικό τους όνομα.



Ο Αβράκωτος ανήκει στη μεγάλη και τρανή οικογένεια των sans-culottes.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 23, 2015)

έπειτα από μια μικρή έρευνα (ορισμένα τα θυμόμουν, άλλα τα έψαξα) και για όποιον δεν βαριέται καθαροδευτεριάτικα: 

Στο World Trade Centre (2006) του Όλιβερ Στόουν, ένας από την ομάδα του Νίκολας Κέιτζ λέγεται Κασσιμάτης. Ο ηθοποιός που τον υποδύεται είναι ο αμερικάνος Nick Damici. 
Ο Τίτος Βανδής έχει εμφανιστεί σε διάφορες αμερικάνικες σειρές, υποδυόμενος κυρίως ελληνικής καταγωγής χαρακτήρες. Μοιραία κάποιοι έχουν αστεία ονόματα. Πχ. Col. Andropolis (MASH), Nixos Naxos (National Lampoon's Movie Madness), Uncle Kakakis (Fletch Lives) κλπ κλπ.
Στο Milk (2008) που περιγράφει την ζωή του Χάρβι Μιλκ (Σον Πεν), υπάρχει ο χαρακτήρας του Αρτ Άγκνος (υπαρκτό πρόσωπο), δήμαρχος του Σαν Φρανσίσκο την εποχή εκείνη. Τον υποδύεται ο εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης Τζεφ Κουνς (Jeff Koons). Αγνοώ την επιλογή αυτή του καστινγκ. 
Ο Κάρι Γκραντ στο Mr.Lucky (1943) παίζει έναν τζογαδόρο ονόματι Joe Bascopolous.
Στο Before and After (1996) με τον Λιαμ Νίσον και την Μέριλ Στριπ, εμφανίζεται ο γνωστός βρετανός Άλφρεντ Μολίνα στον ρόλο του ελληνικής καταγωγής Πάνου Δεμέρις.
Στην σειρά Fargo που πρωτοπροβλήθηκε πέρσυ, ο καλός ηθοποιός Oliver Platt παίζει τον ρόλο ενός ελληνοαμερικάνου επιχειρηματία/απατεώνα, ονόματι Stavros Milos. Δεν έχει ελληνικές ατάκες, αλλά τονίζεται η ελληνικότητά του με διάφορους τρόπους κατά την διάρκεια της σειράς. 

Καλά Κούλουμα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2015)

Χεχ, με τον Kakakis θυμήθηκα τον Poupi Kakas (poopy ήθελε να πει βέβαια ο ποιητής), από την πανηλίθια (χωρίς συμπάθιο) ταινία My life in ruins της Nia Vardalos.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2015)

Στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο του _Two and a Half Men_, ο John Stamos (<Σταματόπουλος) προφέρει ο ίδιος το επώνυμό του: «Στέιμος»


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Ε, πώς αλλιώς θα το πρόφερε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Τον Sergio Ramos τον προφέρουν Ρέιμος; (Ευτυχώς, οι Πορτοκάλος δεν έγιναν Πορτοκέιλος.)

(Δεν κάνω αντίλογο, έτσι; Μόνο πλάκα μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τις αγγλικές προφορές των ξένων ονομάτων.)


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Το Ρέιμος το έχω ακούσει και ήμουνα έτοιμη να το γράψω Raymoss και με πρόλαβαν. 
Είναι τρελλοί αυτοί οι αμερικάνοι, τί να κάνουμε....`


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> (Ευτυχώς, οι Πορτοκάλος δεν έγιναν Πορτοκέιλος.)


Ίσως επειδής γράφονται με κου (K) και όχι με σου (C); :twit:


----------

